# Picture With No Background



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey,

Iv got 3 logos that i would like to use but without the white background in.
I think its called transparent.

Any idea on what program i can do it?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

change to gif or png...

here's one freebie.... http://www.gifworks.com/image_editor.html

maybe post them here and someone will do it for you


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

hi. couple of programmes can do this. I use photopaint. If you post the logos I would happy to give it a try


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

here is the 3 pictures


I want them on a picture like this


but without the white background.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you have the Gimp


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

maybe a start for you...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

try another one


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

theres the image you wanted, with background removed. you can add your own text.
anything else you need, ask now?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Now you have lots of options


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. JBM 1991> What programme are you using?


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

caraewilton said:


> Hi. JBM 1991> What programme are you using?


hi, im just using macromedia fireworks free trial. hopefully i'll be getting the full thing for christmas


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

jbm1991> very nice. Hope you have already posted your request list to Santa, he will have to budget

Jaymie.
Thought you might want to know how to do this.
Get a copy of the gimp, if you don't already have. You can download from:
http://www.gimp.org/downloads/

Once it is loaded, open the file.
Use the fuzzy selector tool and click on the white.
Invert the selection using [ctrl]+_
copy [ctrl]+[c]

Then click on file - acquire - from clipboard.
The picture should paste on a check board.

File - saveas

Save as a gif.

Follow the instructions clicking on export when prompted._


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks guys.

I would like the picture transparent i think it is. So it goes on a background and it looks like it should be there.

But its a good start for me.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

oh its the way i want it thanks guy 100% perfect


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Well that's good


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://brandsoftheworld.com/ has lots and lots of logos. 
But they are in the .eps format.

http://brandsoftheworld.com/search/?action=search&text=linux

http://brandsoftheworld.com/search/?query_id=31170122&page=1&brand_id=134868

http://brandsoftheworld.com/search/?action=search&text=Microsoft+


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

I employed a little creative license,

 Just noticed I didn't add any noise to the drop shadow. My bad.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks

BDACBT i like that image.

Is there any way that image can be transparent. the back ground i need it on changes from one shade to blue to another. I have it in fireworks 8 but i cannot transparent it.


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

Jaymie1989 said:


> Thanks
> 
> BDACBT i like that image.
> 
> Is there any way that image can be transparent. the back ground i need it on changes from one shade to blue to another. I have it in fireworks 8 but i cannot transparent it.


I'm not a Fireworks guy, so forgive my ignorance. I pretty sure Fireworks supports Layers and opacity adjustment. No? That's all I used except a drop shadow behind the Windows logo. I think you can do that also in Fireworks.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

just a test


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my latest.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

BDACBT said:


> This is my latest.


It's still not transparent though...


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

buck52 said:


> It's still not transparent though...


I couldn't post a PSD file. I sent Jaymie the PSD file with all the layers intact. They can set the opacity to whatever they like. I posted a JPG with 100% opacity on all layers.

I took the PSD, lowered the opacity on all layers and placed a brick wall behind the logo. This is what he wanted to do isn't it?


----------



## orijimi (Sep 16, 2007)

Why are you people using .gifs? They may provide transparency, but they look like crap compared to a .png. Jaymie, take whatever image you want, and place it in a new layer over that blue thing you're talking about.


----------

